# New and challenged



## rockyt (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello I am just starting and would like to know if anyone knows anything about a jupiter recurve 52"48# Thanks....


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

rcokyt.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO its a traditionalist.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

:welcome: *to*







:canada:

I do not know much about traditional but try posting your question in that section. Lots of knowledgeable archers in there for sure


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

:beer:Welcome to AT! Enjoy the Site!:beer:


----------

